
Google gives up on Google Allo - nafizh
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/google-gives-up-on-google-allo-hopes-carriers-will-sort-out-rcs-messaging/?amp=1
======
Bye_Felicia
that's very unusual.

Usually, if google developed the project in house, they will shove it down
everyone's throat, whether its successful or not.

The reserve the 'bye felicia' for competitors they buy up and then destroy.

